# ball pythons etc



## pythonboy1212 (Aug 14, 2011)

*How do I delete a account*

I want to delete my account but dont no how is there a way


----------



## Defective (Aug 14, 2011)

this should be in the exotic section mate....


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2011)

No


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tasmania should have Aussie pythons first...


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lambert said:


> this should be in the exotic section mate....


+1


----------



## fishunter (Aug 14, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Tasmania should have Aussie pythons first...


couldnt agree more, also i believe that exotics should allowed to be kept providing they are correctly managed by the relevant authority (national parks etc)


----------



## sammie-leigh (Aug 14, 2011)

.there are quite a few threads already on this topic....bit of a touchy and debatable discussion topic...all i have to say is...rules are rules...and they are there for a reason...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

Do a search. This topic has been done to death. But no


----------



## Dan40D (Aug 14, 2011)

Sure why not, its just what we need, more exotic animals that inevitably end up escaping and screwing up our eco-system, we already have cane toads, foxes, rabbits, cats, dogs, mynas and starlings and a 1000 others, surely a few more can't hurt.

Leave the exotics where they are and embrace the beautiful species we have here.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 14, 2011)

No


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 14, 2011)

ducky1997 said:


> hey do you guys thing snakes like ball pythons corn snakes hognose snakes sould be aloud in Austraila let me no what you think


I think spelling and/or grammer lessons should be allowed in Australia.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I think spelling and/or *grammer* lessons should be allowed in Australia.



lollipop


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 14, 2011)

ducky1997 said:


> I want to delete my account but dont no how is there a way


:O why?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 14, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> :O why?



Maybe because we're meanies? lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

If everyone deleted their account when some disagreed with them, there would be no one left.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 14, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> If everyone deleted their account when some disagreed with them, there would be no one left.



I would have deleted mine 1,999 times. One post till 2k :O


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I would have deleted mine 1,999 times. One post till 2k :O


Well probably about 500 of those are just us disagreeing lol


----------



## pythonboy1212 (Aug 14, 2011)

its not that l want a new one


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 14, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well probably about 500 of those are just us disagreeing lol



Haha, that's true. You're alright though


----------



## MathewB (Aug 14, 2011)

ducky1997 said:


> its not that l want a new one



Why?


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 14, 2011)

In answer to your original post I say no, as has been mentioned the laws around exotic reptiles are there for a reason not just the fun of it. Its important to understand that reptiles really do thrive here and exotic species eg burmese pythons could really take over if they got into the wild here, not too mentioned the risk of introducing new diseases


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 14, 2011)

I am confused. Is this about a cancellation or about crappy ball pythons?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 14, 2011)

What us going on, this person wants to know home to delete an account but the title is ball pythons, lol
This seems to be a serious case and needs to be put in the exotic section as this truly fits in there, lol!!......
What is the point of this thread???!!!!!.........


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> What us going on, this person wants to know home to delete an account but the title is ball pythons, lol
> This seems to be a serious case and needs to be put in the exotic section as this truly fits in there, lol!!......
> What is the point of this thread???!!!!!.........


Read post #11. It has a quote of the original OP. Apparently he edited it when he realised that nobody agreed with him


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 14, 2011)

look at the everglades in florida over run with exotic species and now they are tryinbg to fight a loosing battle personaly i dont want that in Australia.
Eddie.


----------



## Defective (Aug 15, 2011)

* facepalm* ooooii!


----------



## whyme (Aug 17, 2011)

I think yes, we should be able to keep them under some sort of licensing system.


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 17, 2011)

i came. i facepalmed. and i left this thread.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldnt like the same outbreak Guam has had with brown tree snakes when someone let a few go in the wild there.


----------



## pythonboy1212 (Sep 16, 2011)

l no l am a **** speller that doesnt bother me i just dont like my account name


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 16, 2011)

click on settings. top right hand corner, then in the left hand column there is a tab, "edit profile". click on it, then the 4th section down is change username. and as it says you can change it every 180 days


----------

